
New Alexa Healthcare Skills - Corrado
https://developer.amazon.com/blogs/alexa/post/ff33dbc7-6cf5-4db8-b203-99144a251a21/introducing-new-alexa-healthcare-skills
======
Corrado
Alexa can now help you make Dr. appointments. Given the strict rules and harsh
punishments around HIPAA, I'm surprised that Amazon is attempting this. On the
other hand, maybe this is a good opportunity to get in on the ground floor and
create some Skills in a multi-million dollar space.

